# looking for a HTML only browser



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm trying to find a good reliable browser that only supports HTML. No javascript or flash or any of the fancy things now. Any suggestions?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

___________________________________________
Bellgamin posted this one a while back.
It's small, free, and seems very stable.

http://www.offbyone.com/

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Just for the heck of it I tried the "OFF BY ONE" Browser and it sure is faster then IE. I see for just surfing to gather information it sure has its advantages and no cleanup afterwards.
Self contained and has quite a few features.
Dave


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

A very very basic browser ... 

Myself... thou, it seems a bit slower than IE5.5 on same hardware.

But how often do you find a browser that is just a browser. 

I'll keep it...

The ONE gripe (so far) I have is that the URL field is not built into the menu-bar... but a button POP up.


----------

